# Casting platforms



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I've been thinking about getting a casting platform for the boat (bt micro). What size and height do y'all prefer? 

Right now I use a 65qt rtic but it just seems too big. Might consider going to a 30-45qt for casting and fish when I keep them and putting drinks in the bait well. 

What's yalls thoughts?


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Here you go...

http://bluepointfabrication.com/forward-cast/


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@MatthewAbbott - call Liz at Beavertail. They should have them pre fabbed for the Micro. My platform on the B2 is 15.5" high, 32" wide and 20" deep.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> @MatthewAbbott - call Liz at Beavertail. They should have them pre fabbed for the Micro. My platform on the B2 is 15.5" high, 32" wide and 20" deep.


Thanks. I'll give her a call tomorrow. I didn't know if they made them to order with the boats or not. Doesn't hurt to call and ask though.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Thanks. I'll give her a call tomorrow. I didn't know if they made them to order with the boats or not. Doesn't hurt to call and ask though.


Last time I checked on their options they were around $475 and that included the tie downs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I've been thinking about getting a casting platform for the boat (bt micro). What size and height do y'all prefer?
> 
> Right now I use a 65qt rtic but it just seems too big. Might consider going to a 30-45qt for casting and fish when I keep them and putting drinks in the bait well.
> 
> What's yalls thoughts?


I currently use a Yeti on my Gheenoe but I will be switching to a casting platform whenever I upgrade to a skiff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

A 35 Yeti with Kennedy ties downs are about $300


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Carbon Marine standard platform


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

BT - will sell you one designed for a Micro..


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I called bt and talked to them. Don't think I'm going that route per their recommendation.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

What did they reccomend? By the way I have a 45 yeti on my shadowcast and love it


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Hunt and Fish SRQ said:


> What did they reccomend? By the way I have a 45 yeti on my shadowcast and love it


She just said it would be much cheaper to have one made local as opposed to them shipping one to TX.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> She just said it would be much cheaper to have one made local as opposed to them shipping one to TX.


If you ever come up to POC give T-Tops and More a call. Craig Vossler is a great guy to work with and their shop does some of the best custom work I’ve seen around here for a reasonable price.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks man


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Where in TX are you / is the skiff?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@MatthewAbbott - try New Water's aluminum shop, Proline:

http://www.prolinealum.com/page6/page12/page17/page17.html

They are in south San Antonio. You may find someone going through there that can pick it up. Their work is great. I have a leaning post from them in my center console. I've also fished out there skiffs before as well. Top quality.

Maybe BT can get you the specs and you check with Proline if they can fab it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

EvanHammer said:


> Where in TX are you / is the skiff?


Houston area


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

@coconutgroves I'llcheck them out. Thanks again.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Call angels fiberglass in League city and ask for Charlie. He does really good work.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Proline built a platform for me - work was good except they melted the anchor light wire inside the tube while welding. They had shipped it to Harlingen for me (boat was kept in SPI) so I couldn't take it back and we could never get a new wire fished through. Irked me a little since I specifically paid extra to have it wired for the anchor light.

Angel's is a good suggestion but Charlie has been gone awhile. I have had work done there since Charlie left and they did a fine job - Angel has done quite a bit of aluminum work for me over the years. Not sure what welders he has over there now; when he built my poling platform last year it was a welder from another shop that was working there afterhours to help Angel out.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Suggest you have it made tallish. I think CG said 15" or so and that is what my bluepoint one is. If you decide you want to cut it down a bit after you use it for a while, you can. I have a second that I cut to around 12" that I use for folks not used to the extra height. Doesn't sound significant, but it makes a difference. A number of skiff guides in the Keys use a shorter one also.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Houston area


Hi Matthew, 

I may have a casting platform available early next week here in Houston.

Will let you know.

Best,


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey guys I appreciate all the advise. I found one.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all the advise. I found one.


Post some pics once you get it mounted!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Will do


----------



## MikeDlohtreb (Dec 15, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I've been thinking about getting a casting platform for the boat (bt micro). What size and height do y'all prefer?
> 
> Right now I use a 65qt rtic but it just seems too big. Might consider going to a 30-45qt for casting and fish when I keep them and putting drinks in the bait well.
> 
> What's yalls thoughts?


Mathew, check out *Carbon Marine* http://carbonmarine.com in Tampa, FL for casting and poling platforms. They ship as well.


----------

